# Yesterday I got 2 calls for cutouts.



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to do cutouts to me it just is not worth it. I charged anywhere from 150.00 up. The money and the bee's just to me were not worth it to me. In the spring I stay busy just getting swarms to me that is much easier. If you do decide to do cutouts at least make it worth your while. The one thing I have noticed is that in the summertime doing cutouts can almost be a fulltime job. A great place to get business is on craigslist you wont wait long before your phone is ringing.
Good lord I hope you do not have any kidney stones while your doing cutouts that is the closest pain they say a guy comes to knowing what childbirth pain feels like. I had stones once myself I thought I was dying.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Northwest PA Beekeeper said:


> It sounds like I need to learn how to do it and start charging, because lots of people seem to have honey bees in their walls, buildings, etc.


Yep...I just did a cut out yesterday.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

jly500 said:


> I used to do cutouts to me it just is not worth it. I charged anywhere from 150.00 up. The money and the bee's just to me were not worth it to me.


I do about 5 per month on average. If I were charging $150 I wouldn't be doing ANY. 
I virtually never do one for under $400, as my time, equipment, and combination of beekeeping/construction experience are worth more than that. I can get a small, ground-level (ie: $400) job done in about 3 hours. I've done jobs as much as $2,600. On average they're usually around $550-$600.
They are a great way to pick up some extra $, educate people about bees, and generally get a new honey customer (or several, as they tell family/friends/neighbors) as well. I price the cutouts so that I cover my transportation to/from the site(including initial visit to do an inspection & estimate), use of equipment, materials as needed (antimicrobial paint, expanding foam, building materials, fasteners, caulk, etc), and generally end of making around $100/hour for my time. 

A lot of times, the homeowners (or business owners, property managers, etc) have already talked to an exterminator, etc by the time they call me. I know I can't possibly be their cheapest option, but I hardly ever "lose" a cutout that I quote.

Its the same as selling your honey.... you work hard for it - so DON'T undervalue it (or you).


----------



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

When I charge 150.00 that is a easy cutout only when they do not care about the damage. Sometimes I would get one where they did not care if I removed the siding or it would be a old house sometimes abandoned but they wanted them removed. If I had to take my time it would go up to 500.00 but I did not fix any damage. I just do not have anytime for cutouts anymore it was good money and free bee's are nice. 100.00 an hour is nice but speaking from experience I know you earn every penny of it.  Nice thing is there is not much competition so you can make money easy pretty much name your price and time when you can do it. Another one I get phone calls on quite often are honeybees in trees and that is another money maker. Several times this summer I got several calls a day just on swarms which that keeps me busy. 
There is good money to be made just in cutouts that is for sure but another thing that scares me anymore is I do believe one should be insured which I am not.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ok... I'll bite. How on earth did you get $2600.00 for a cutout rlsiv? That must have included some major repairs as well, right?!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I charged three men @$45. an hour each (cheap) last week for two colonies in a shed floor. We spent 6+ hours (charged $880)plus honey processing time, got two colonies with queens, and five gallons of clean honey, and the wax. This was the large one with the most honey. I would do that every day of the week if I got the calls.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqur9a92su2fgok/20130730_152304.jpg


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

just did a cut out wed super mean bees how did these people find out about u craigslist?


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I do them for free....and will next year! Wish I lived where u guys do....not really but...free bees are free bees. That being said I do no repairs...Get the bees, brood, and honey, then drive away. In my area I think it's a little late to get them now, and build them up for winter!


----------

